# Bolns H16 Starter??



## Darmstro (Mar 2, 2014)

Helping my father in-law look for a starter for his tractor. It's a Bolens H16 with a 16hp Tecumseh engine. I've found a couple on ebay, but they all looked a bit different as far as the mounting holes go. Was hoping someone could point me in the right direction as to which starter I need. 

This is the starter he removed from the tractor...


----------



## Shade Tree Wrench (Mar 3, 2014)

*Rebuild*

Hi Darmstro,

I see, a fellow, newbie. Ask around to see if there's a good, reputable, alternator/starter rebuilder near you. By the way, don't look for one under garden tractor, these shops, normally, rebuild automotive parts but most will do garden tractors, too.(many auto mechanics have a favorite) The good ones replace everything, brushes, bearings, solenoid, if necessary (not just the bad parts). Mine come back as good as or better than new. 

I have a fantastic one, here in Lake County, IL. He warranties his rebuilds for a year.
Last summer (2013), I paid $80 to have a Mitsubishi totally overhauled, including the solenoid and $15 to have the plastic gear replaced on a Briggs.

Also, if he can't rebuild it(burned out windings) he'll, usually have in stock or quick access to a new one at a, very, good price and warranty. if you need the warranty, a rare occurence, you go back to his, brick and mortar, shop. You won't have to ship it!

Good luck! My gripe with starters is accessing them. It, usually, takes several hours for me to pull them. Boo Hiss! Also, a reason to have a high quality replacement part. You don't want to make a habit of pulling it.
Jim


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Another source for starter,alternators,etc., Is DBELECTRIC.com !


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Another source for starter,alternators,etc., Is DBELECTRIC.com !


I've bought three starters from DB, very happy and good deal


----------

